# Sportdog E-collar



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello, i have been looking at e- collars and really like the sportdog sd-1225 collar's options. It is the only one I have seen that has tone and vibrate on it. It seems these could be used for long range commands.

I won't need a collar for a while but I try to plan and research in advance. Some folks say the SD collars are not as good as the Dogtra and Tritonics, but those two don't offer vibrate and tone in the same unit. This seems like it could be a handy thing to have. Opinions and experience's would be appreciated.

Thanks Kerry


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> Hello, i have been looking at e- collars and really like the sportdog sd-1225 collar's options. It is the only one I have seen that has tone and vibrate on it. It seems these could be used for long range commands.
> 
> I won't need a collar for a while but I try to plan and research in advance. Some folks say the SD collars are not as good as the Dogtra and Tritonics, but those two don't offer vibrate and tone in the same unit. This seems like it could be a handy thing to have. Opinions and experience's would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Kerry


I have a sport dog 1825. It has great functionablity, however it is a total PITA. The collar and the transmitter spontaneously stop talking to each other, so the dog isn't getting corrected when it needs to, which causes huge issues with consistancy of training. I called the company and they sent me a replacement collar/transmitter, however I have been so freakin irritated by the collar issues that I haven't been using it for the last 6 months.

If it would function better, it would be a great unit as it has some very cool options.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

kerry engels said:


> Hello, i have been looking at e- collars and really like the sportdog sd-1225 collar's options. It is the only one I have seen that has tone and vibrate on it. It seems these could be used for long range commands.
> 
> I won't need a collar for a while but I try to plan and research in advance. Some folks say the SD collars are not as good as the Dogtra and Tritonics, but those two don't offer vibrate and tone in the same unit. This seems like it could be a handy thing to have. Opinions and experience's would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Kerry


 
I use a Dogtra and love it. I have had some real junk ones before. Never used the Sportdog, but when I was checking around I found many were recommending either dogtra or tritronics. I went with the Dogtra and it has been wonderful. I made sure to research how to work with it properly and my obedience response improved dramatically. Eventually, I used the vibration just as a reminder that it was there, but now, I don't even have to turn it on and the obedience is still there. Only complaint with it is they come with the short prongs so with a thick coat, you have to really make sure its on good n' tight. Hope this helps some.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I have a sport dog 1825. It has great functionablity, however it is a total PITA. The collar and the transmitter spontaneously stop talking to each other, so the dog isn't getting corrected when it needs to, which causes huge issues with consistancy of training. I called the company and they sent me a replacement collar/transmitter, however I have been so freakin irritated by the collar issues that I haven't been using it for the last 6 months.
> 
> If it would function better, it would be a great unit as it has some very cool options.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


 
Thats what i was afraid of, how old of a unit was it and how long before it went on the blink?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Jeff Gasaway said:


> I use a Dogtra and love it. I have had some real junk ones before. Never used the Sportdog, but when I was checking around I found many were recommending either dogtra or tri tronics. I went with the Dogtra and it has been wonderful. I made sure to research how to work with it properly and my obedience response improved dramatically. Eventually, I used the vibration just as a reminder that it was there, but now, I don't even have to turn it on and the obedience is still there. Only complaint with it is they come with the short prongs so with a thick coat, you have to really make sure its on good n' tight. Hope this helps some.


 
I lean toward the Dogtra myself, but what interested me in the Sport Dog was the tone and vibration option, but if they are junk it does me no good.Price spread is not that great between the models I am looking at.

Having no experience with e-collars i don't know if the vibrate of the dogtra would be more useful than the tone of the tri tronics sport model, thus the interest in the Sport Dog.

I am also curious about how much range is needed to punch through brush and trees. 1/2 mile would be plenty but if in a Forrest setting it would only reach 200 yards then i might need more range.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I used Sport Dog for my clients a while back and had a lot of problems. I have been using Dogtra for a while and i have not sent one back yet.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i sold 28 sport dog collars to clients a few yrs back , 25 of them came back with problems, 

we went back to dogtra


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i sold 28 sport dog collars to clients a few yrs back , 25 of them came back with problems,
> 
> we went back to dogtra



I've got a NIB Tri-Tronics Pro 200 G2 (never been charged)
comes with one collar, but can add two more. Lists for $450+
If anyone wants to upgrade from Sport dog or Dogtra I'll sell this one for $300 
I've also got a 2 dog multi sport I'll take $100 for

Send me a PM if you're interested


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i sold 28 sport dog collars to clients a few yrs back , 25 of them came back with problems,
> 
> we went back to dogtra


 
it would be interesting to see if the problems with sport dog is current or problems that occurred a few years back like tammy mentioned. i know they had battery and some issues, now the current models

(there's a code on them) are suppose to be so much better


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Dominic Rozzi said:


> it would be interesting to see if the problems with sport dog is current or problems that occurred a few years back like tammy mentioned. i know they had battery and some issues, now the current models
> 
> (there's a code on them) are suppose to be so much better


I will say the battery life on the sport dog is phenomenal. One of the recommendations I got was to drain both the transmitter and the reciever and then do a complete recharge. It took well over a week for the reciever to die and it went on 3 weeks for the transmitter.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Dan Spenser (Oct 29, 2010)

The most important thing with e-collars is absolute reliability, TriTronics is the best.

Dan


----------

